# NYC Newcomer



## bellalune (Oct 19, 2008)

I just wanted to introduce myself.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








.


----------



## MissCrystal (Oct 19, 2008)

welcome


----------



## melliquor (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## bellalune (Oct 20, 2008)

Thank you! Introductions are always a little daunting. I appreciate the welcome!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome! I'm a newbie, too! (From Ohio) Glad you joined!


----------



## Glittereuphoria (Oct 20, 2008)

Bellalune, forgot to mention that I'm a huge Audrey fan myself. Such a classic beauty.


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

Hello dear

From NYC?
Can you become my new best friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just joking, have fun


----------



## bellalune (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Hello dear

From NYC?
Can you become my new best friend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just joking, have fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awwww.......LOL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love NYC so much......BUT I see you're from Montreal. I hear it's so beautiful there......MY SO says we must go soon.


----------



## Willa (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellalune* 

 
_Awwww.......LOL.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love NYC so much......BUT I see you're from Montreal. I hear it's so beautiful there......MY SO says we must go soon._

 
Then we could actually become best friends for real 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you come by, tell me


----------



## oracle1 (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome sweetie


----------



## kimmy (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome to specktra!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 30, 2008)

Welcome :-D


----------

